# Anyone besides me still cutting grass



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i just finish cutting my yard and mulching leaves. I will more then likely cut it again sometime before Christmas. My grass is just as green as it was in the spring and summer. Its been 3 weeks since i cut it last and i should have cut it last week but it was raining when we got back. I cut about 1 1/2" off today. We still have not drop below about 36 deg and that was the other night. Its been lows in the 40's 50's and 60's mainly 60's and highs in the 60's and 70's mainly 70's. So our grass is still growing i just cant believe that we haven't had a frost yet. The trees still have green leaves and some brown leaves and some have fallen already but still have a lot of leaves to go. They said this was going to be a colder winter then we have had in a long time. Well its the warmest one i can remember in a long time. I'm ready for some cold weather its just don't seem like Christmas to me as warm as it is.


----------



## MR. T (Oct 3, 2004)

I mowed mine,hopefully,the friday after thanksgiving.Idon't ever rember having to mow in November before.We usually get a killing frost in October,but not this year.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Wow, our last mow was 27 September!

Was out today getting seaweed to insulate where my foundation drain line comes out of the hill. Water in the puddle at the end of the line was already frozen!


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

We are all done in Michigan
Rodster


----------



## kubotachick (Nov 26, 2004)

Here in north illinois, our lawn service has packed away all the equipment, but we're still able to get other things done hardscape wise. I can see the grass, but still see the snow...maybe it won't snow anymore and we'll be cutting again, but i doubt it


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well like i said here the grass is still green and the roses are still blooming. I feel like I'm in south Fla. or something.


----------



## kubotachick (Nov 26, 2004)

i can't wait for mexico myself, where its always green, and the sun is always shining, 22 more days until i'm there....goodbye snow (although plowing is fun)


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

My grass is still very green but its ot growing much........but then again its centepede........Our roses are still blooming, as are the clematis and bouganvillia and hibiscus and my water lillys just don't know they are supposed to b going dormant either.............My pond water temp within 12 inches of the surface is still in the low to mid 70's.......had a couple or three days where it got into the 40's, and weatherman said low 30's and heavy frost, but we never got it.............Nights now in upper 40
s to low 50's with days up in the........high 70's. Today was so nice,a dn teh pond water felt great the GSD and I even went in for a short swim, and as long as I was wet I spent the better part of the afternoon in the pond up to my waist pulling unwated aquatic plants and trimming up those we did want............your right Jodyand.........while it may not be south florida its good in the deep south just the same................


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*contrast*

I live about 3 miles from Lake Erie and right now it is 45 and raining. No snow on the ground and we have had less then two inches total so far, too wierd, we are usually buried by now.
In contrast I spent the day forty miles away deer hunting on my place in the hills. There is about six inches of snow on the ground . Today it got up to about 45 , kind of nice for hunting, but normal snow totals up the hill should be about 24 inches by now.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Long done mowing. The real gras IS still green though. All the weedy parts are brown, but the rest is still pretty green. Not growing, but looking good. Hope it fairs its first winter well, and is set to battle the weed attact next spring.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

My mower deck has been mothballed for the last 2+ months The only thing we'll be harvesting anytime soon is the snow...it'll be ready soon enough:lmao:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Well like i said here the grass is still green and the roses are still blooming. *


i hate you jody!! :furious: 
we got 3 inches of snow yesterday.. so i guess my answer would be no... not cutting still....


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *i hate you jody!! :furious:
> we got 3 inches of snow yesterday.. so i guess my answer would be no... not cutting still.... *


So i guess you been mowing snow:lmao:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

No more grass cutting and this will be the last weekend for cleaning up the little bit
of leaves that are still left. Now the fun starts with the big rush to change over to
“Snow Mode”.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

I saw something Saturday, December 4, that I thought I'd never see here in Missouri. Someone mowing their lawn in December. And I saw it again yesterday. The forecast for today is for temps' to be close to 60-62 degrees. We've usually either have snow or sub-zero weather or both in early December here in Missouri.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

I am still mowing down here in central Texas, it will probably be sometime about December 15 before I finally stop and late Feburary before I start up again. 

I am cutting down a whole lot of Red Cedars Trees!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I cut mine last week while mulching up leaves. The grass was pretty tall and needed it too.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well it was 76 deg when i woke up this morning. I'm still waiting for a frost but i don't see one in the near future. So I'm sure i'll have to cut again before Christmas.:winky:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Still cutting once a week here in sunny central Fla on the west coast... Been in the 80's and maybe this weekend we get a little cooler....


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

Two snows worth plowing here so far. We are about 1-2 weeks from the snows that will start pilling up. Last grass cut was 11/10 in S.E. MI


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Still mowing here. :tractorsm Maybe only one more cut, I hope.  

-=A=-


----------

